# Can we talk molds again?



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I am so frustrated with freezer paper. LOL And you know, even freezer paper sticks a little to my soap.

I revisited the idea of silicone lining molds with dh. He isn't too willing to give it another try. (Mostly because I can be such a perfectionist and he knows if he doesn't get it on perfectly smooth, I won't be happy. LOL)

Last year I used craft foam and it worked perfectly for MONTHS. Left no marks on my soap. But then out of the blue it quit working. I made no changes in recipe or procedure...it just stopped working and started sticking terribly leaving craters and poc marks. So back to paper I went.

Recently, I used some plastic clamshells for testing. I oiled them with mineral oil. The sides did not stick and came out smooth as glass. The edges of the bottom were good too. But the center of the bottoms stuck. EXCEPT for one which came out perfectly even though it was treated exactly the same as the others. *sigh*

Dh had some scraps of plexiglass. He made a test liner for one of my molds. I took it out this a.m. (soap was less than 24 hours old). I oiled two sides and the bottom. One of the oiled sides came off very easy and left no marks. One of the non-oiled sides just fell off and left no marks. The other non-oil side I pulled off and it took a couple small chunks of soap with it. I'm waiting to do the bottom until 24 hours to see if it makes a diff. Why did one side just fall off and not the other???

Today we are going to pick up some thinner plexi. and make another lining. I will test it and if it works dh is going to glue them to my molds.

Right now, I'd spend almost anything if someone guaranteed my soap would not stick! :LOL


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I really do think in the end everything is going to stick now and then. I want to buy liners from soaphutch and try them since my silicone molds I use never stick, I mean I have used them 100 times and other than a technical problem I have now and then with the way the mold is made, they never ever stick. So this spring as they get up and running, I am going to have a custom mold from them made, the same size as the inside of the MM minus the deviders, and then from that point forward we will make the wooden part of the molds ourselves and just buy the silicone inserts.

I still have not had time to play with silicone lining my mold, so far as far as I have gotten is getting a wooden slab mold made to use, instead of ruining my big mold  Vicki


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

I just brought a spray on silicone which is food grade approved so will see if it works on my new wooden molds. Haven't made the soap yet. Will let you know.


----------



## Beverrlly (Nov 12, 2007)

Sondra, where did you buy this stuff? It sounds perfect---now let's just hope it works!!


----------



## Sheryl (Oct 27, 2007)

yes please let us know as soon as you try it.!

Sheryl


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Nope didn't work ,worth a flip so don't spend the money.
I just got my mold all finished with the kitchen tub silicone stuff and let me tell you it goes on real easy just use your fingers and then finish with real soapy water (alcohol doesn't work) Will let you know how the soap comes out. this week end.


----------

